# My Squirrel trip.



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't usually hunt with my slingshot. But I got excited about going after some squirrels so I made it happen. I banded up several slings the night before and finally settled on one. My aluminum Shrike. It's TTF and it will accept the band set I finally settled on. A TBG 7" active length 3/4" x 1 1/4" taper. I shot .38 lead balls that I made with Do-it slingshot pellet mold #1152. I'll have to crony them to see how fast they where going. But the trajectory seemed pretty flat out to approx. 20 meters.

I didn't know where I was going to hunt. But I loaded up and headed south of town. On the way, I desided to call my Aunt and Uncle. They gave me the ok to hunt the pasture south of their house. The pasture is part of the one mile square section my grandfather used to own. Old stomping ground for me. Going there is like a trip back in time. I love it.

"I'm here!" I parked the truck just inside the gate. Dressed in blue jeans, camo tee shirt, and camo Pocket Predator hat. Two pouches on my hip, ammo, extra slings banded, camera, phone, knife, fork saw....... I must of looked like a red neck tourist. Right away a squirrel took off through the hedge row that lines the drive between the pasture and the adjoining field. Several wild turkeys ducked and scrambled out of sight. I was reminded that the joy of the hunt is largely in the experience along the way and with what I'd seen it was already a success.

If a squirrel is at the perfect range, eye level, and staring right at you, he can dodge a lead ball.
After many opportunities, I bagged two squirrels and learned some things. I look forward to doing it again. Next time I'll harvest some Osage forks too.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Now we're talking, I was there with you, great story of your hunt.

Sounds like you had a blast 

wll


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I did get one pic. 
Wish I would have taken one of the two squirrels hanging on the carry stick.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice going Beanflip, good read as well!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, Bean ... Great story!!! Those tree rats will be extra tasty because you got them with your slingshot. Congratulations.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Charles said:


> Hey, Bean ... Great story!!! Those tree rats will be extra tasty because you got them with your slingshot. Congratulations.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles! I'll be searching for recipes soon!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice story bean..Good hunt as well...I use too get 5 squirrels in the freeze all cut up...I would get a bottle of red wine ..chop a onion add to a slow cooker

cook for 4 hours...then drain off most of the wine..then added sliced carrots..cubed potato's..stalk of celery chopped ..add some spices..cook another 4 hrs

may have to thicken just use 1/4 to 1/2 cup of instant mashed potato's makes a great stew.....

If no one has tried instant mash potato's for a thicking agent..it works very well...even in home made soups..been doing that for over 40 yrs...

Again Nice Hunt Bean....

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is a recipe that I really like.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42713-squirrel-for-dinner/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice account.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Great story Bean,

Good job on the squirrels. My dog *thinks* he wants to catch one we have around here. He's gotten close, but if he does catch it, he'll probably hope I come to the rescue to get the thing off of him! He he. :neener: Maybe you should think about writing a book. I was there with ya' too. Very enjoyable.

Thanks, Buddy

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Great story Beanflip! Also nice shooting!

I've been shooting slingshots seriously for over a year now. I set up my targets to mimic the size of a rabbit's or squirrel's head just for the sheer fact of getting ready to go hunting. I practice outdoors at various distances and angles...to practice for hunting. The only problem...I have yet to go hunting with my slingshot!! Oh well, one of these days. When the time comes at least I should be ready!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I appreciate seeing this through your eyes! Thanks for the trip!!

Can't wait until I can bag me some dinner as well....Not that I'm underfed by any stretch...hahahahha


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

You are right about the dodging, I was at work here the other morning and there was squirrel in easy distance up a mulberry tree. I was looking at him and he was looking at me. Still as a rock, I aimed and released by shot flew perfectly....through the space where his head was at. He looked back to chatter and he was gone. Enjoyed the story. And you are right some of my most favorite hunts were not technically successful Sometimes it more what you witness than what you shoot. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah the suckers can dodge I had one at my deer stand he would dodge ever shot then come back for more I was shooting white marbles then I shot lead no more dodging good shooting and keep us posted on the hunts.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I named it "Shrike" for a reason...

Some Shrikes (birds) actually pierce their prey and some others are literally known as "butcher birds"... they're pretty awesome if you want to know the truth!

BTW. Good shootin' Mike!


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

I read Bill Hays' FAQ where he recommends 200 fps minimum to beat small game reaction time out to 10 yards. Over 10 yards, I guess you might have to go faster!



truthornothing said:


> You are right about the dodging, I was at work here the other morning and there was squirrel in easy distance up a mulberry tree. I was looking at him and he was looking at me. Still as a rock, I aimed and released by shot flew perfectly....through the space where his head was at. He looked back to chatter and he was gone. Enjoyed the story. And you are right some of my most favorite hunts were not technically successful Sometimes it more what you witness than what you shoot. Thanks for sharing


----------

